# Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!



## tracekram (Apr 2, 2008)

Someone please help! I am assuming 3 of these dogs were dropped off together since they have names. Gassing is tomorrow and the pound is full so may be sooner. They have a drop-off pen outside also that may surrender more dogs. Pound is only open until 3pm. So you can contact me if it is after hours at [email protected]

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH302.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Trackram, when you post dogs PLEASE put where they are located (state/town/dog name # ) more info in the Subject line. And if you can post their specific photos it really helps.

And only pure GSD's are allowed to be posted here (why the photos and names are important) there seem to be a bunch of mixes at that shelter and I couldn't even find which dogs you are concerned about.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I saw them, close to the bottom- #'s 11,13 and 14 look to be the ones- the senior, for sure did not look to be a mix to me...


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

#11 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/photoView.cgi?petid=10963746


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

#14

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/photoView.cgi?petid=10963761


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

#13

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10963752


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

#11 Sammy


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

#13 Bubba


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

#14 Majesti


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

Majesti is gorgeous!


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

They all look very well cared for....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

They're gorgeous!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

URGENT !!!!!!!!!!!

I received this email on these dogs:

HELP! PLEASE CROSSPOST! 

*These dogs need to be out ASAP due to limited volunteers, the amount of Owner Surrenders and SPACE! 
DOGS DIE ON OR BEFORE FRIDAY 9AM DEPENDING ON SPACE ~
~Last minute pulls between 7-9am Friday~ ~*NOT ANYMORE! ACTION ALERT AT THE BOTTOM OF THIS EMAIL*~
More dogs will be dropped in the outside pens everynight and put these and THOSE dogs in greater danger. {People drop/dump dogs on Thurs nights, and give the dog NO chance!}
There may be dogs already there that are not listed yet
(PLEASE GO TO THE POUND IF YOU ARE ABLE!) Local help desperately needed! 
arrangements can be made to pick up dogs after hours** BUT NOT ON FRIDAYS 
If you are interested in a dog please go there or make arrangements ASAP to get dogs out. (contact below) 
IF YOU WAIT UNTIL FRIDAY, DOGS DIE, Calls come in too late. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

~*~Contact for rescue~*~ [email protected] ( at verizon.net )
& Amy [email protected] (yahoo.com)
Pound phone: 330-627-4244 
**Please send your full name, full address, phone for paperwork
**CALL & EMAIL ON Thurs & Fri - if Min is at the pound she will not get your email.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

~*More Hold help & Trans help desperately needed to get these dogs on transports!
If you are available to help hold dogs who have rescue please contact the group.
There are weekly transports from OH, Weekend and Thursday transports 
Please contact the group also if rescue help is needed: Possible hold for transport is available. 
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/carrollcountydogpound/ 
*Some sponsorship money and some transport help may be available please check with the group*

[Removed requestion financial assistance per board Rules. Removed by Admin. Wisc.Tiger] 

Carrollton is far east OH- one county away from the border of PA
31 miles from WV
CARROLL COUNTY DOG POUND
2185 Kensington Rd. NE, Route 9
Carrollton, OH 44615
Pound phone: 330-627-4244
Hours Mon-Fri, 7-3 
Adoption fee is $15 for 5-way vaccination and dog license.
Located southeast of the Akron/Canton area.
Please do not call the pound to complain. This will jeopardize rescue effort

Adoption fee is $15 for 5-way vaccination and dog license.
Vetting is rabies shot and health certificate for $35.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THE POUND IS ALWAYS FULL ~
(If the dogs are not listed as strays they are Owner Surrenders!)
This is owner surrenderville! 

~*~Check with the group to see if sponsor money is available. 
Sponsorship is for Rescue only

THERE ARE STRAYS NOT LISTED THAT ARE TAKING UP SPACE ALSO! 

Please check the site for updated dogs/pictures http://petfinder.com/shelters/OH302.html
***"Sponsored" means that a generous donor has offered to pay all or part of the dog's pull fee and/or sometimes additional donated money is available for boarding & vetting*** Check with the group

2 new dogs in today, check back for pics


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

it's 9:50 in Ohio now. can anyone find out if they made it?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

I called at 12:30 p.m. CST and they are still there, not claimed by anyone. I told the person I spoke with that we were trying to get something together on the GS Forum. They have only been there since Tuesday.
Debbie


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

Thanks for calling. Bump!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

Bump again


----------



## crazyinmaine (Mar 31, 2008)

this is the update from the carroll county shelter volunteer group - please see if there is any way that you can help these beautiful dogs - there is no more time left. they will start gassing at 9 am monday.

take care,
kathy


HELP! PLEASE CROSSPOST! 

Reprieve until Monday! 
The warden has agreed to work with us this weekend to try and get the dogs out. Dogs need rescue by Monday! Many will be brought in over the weekend and there is already limited space

*These dogs need to be out ASAP due to limited volunteers, the amount of Owner Surrenders and SPACE! 

Calls come in too late.
Please email [email protected] if you want a dog or can help pull, transport, or foster. 

Pound phone: 330-627-4244 Email & Call
**Please send your full name, full address, phone for paperwork

~*More Hold help & Trans help desperately needed to get these dogs on transports!
If you are available to help hold dogs who have rescue please contact the group.
There are weekly transports from OH, Weekend and Thursday transports 
Please contact the group also if rescue help is needed: Possible hold for transport is available. 
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/carrollcountydogpound/
*Some sponsorship money and some transport help may be available please check with the group*

[Request for financial support removed., by Admin. Wisc.Tiger per board rules]. 

Carrollton is far east OH- one county away from the border of PA
31 miles from WV
CARROLL COUNTY DOG POUND
2185 Kensington Rd. NE, Route 9
Carrollton, OH 44615
Pound phone: 330-627-4244
Hours Mon-Fri, 7-3
Adoption fee is $15 for 5-way vaccination and dog license.
Located southeast of the Akron/Canton area.
Low cost Boarding Available!
Please do not call the pound to complain. This will jeopardize rescue effort

Adoption fee is $15 for 5-way vaccination and dog license.
Vetting is rabies shot and health certificate for $35.


----------



## crazyinmaine (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

Only hours left!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

BUMP


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

Any word on them? They have been on my mind- I will call too and see what I find out-


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*

All three are marked "adopted" on petfinder.

dd


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re:Carrollton, OH- #11, #13, & #14 Pound full!!*



> Originally Posted By: ddAll three are marked "adopted" on petfinder.
> 
> dd


























Thanks for the update ! So happy for them.........


----------

